# PC/ Mac don't see each other on Airport Extreme



## Rraggedy (Dec 13, 2007)

HELP!!!

I have a MacBook Pro running Leopard and a PC running Windows XP.  I had an old Gateway wireless router running the 802.11B protocol with the Mac connecting to the network wirelessly and the PC connecting through the ethernet.

All was well, all was beautiful until I decided to upgrade to the airport extreme.  I used the CD provided with the router and Airport Utility on my mac to install it and set it up.  Easy.  The speed is great, lovely.  Both machines, connected the same way can both access the internet and can see my tivo.  My tivo can see both the PC and the Mac.  Problem is, they can't see each other.  

I've tried everything.  Even called Apple Care to no avail.  Every time I restart the Mac, hoping it will automatically connect, I get an error message that reads:  

"CONNECTION FAILED:  The server may not exist or is not operational at this time.  Check the server name or IP address and your network connection and try again."

What am I missing???  Please help!!!!

Thanks

Mac Lover (sort of)


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 15, 2007)

Apple really closed ports on Airport Extreme. You need to do some port forwarding for apple products/protocols. Here is the [url="Well Known" TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products]"Well Known" TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products[/url] so you can forward the needed ports on ANY router/firewall.


----------

